# Hello, Long time lurker here!



## Drfrankie (Nov 13, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I have been a lurking on Specktra for a few years and have enjoyed all of your posts. I decided it was time to come out of the shadows and become a part of the community.
And the fact that I am sure my Husband is really tired of me talking to him about make-up. However, he is an enabler and most times he likes to make sure that I get what I like.
 I have a soft spot in my heart, for Christian, Gucci, Guerlain, Chanel, Burberry and Dior. 

I hope everyone is enjoying their day

Drfrankie


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 13, 2017)

Welcome out of lurkdom!


----------



## Drfrankie (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you Shellygrrl for the warm welcome


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 13, 2017)

Drfrankie said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been a lurking on Specktra for a few years and have enjoyed all of your posts. I decided it was time to come out of the shadows and become a part of the community.
> And the fact that I am sure my Husband is really tired of me talking to him about make-up. However, he is an enabler and most times he likes to make sure that I get what I like.
> ...



Welcome!! You'll fit right in. Don't be shy to post in those threads. We're all happy to have you here


----------



## alicia_rose (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been a lurker too - glad I'm not the only one haha! 

I've only ever tried Chanel lipstick and perfume. I have been lusting over Dior foundation, have you tried any?


----------



## Drfrankie (Nov 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Welcome!! You'll fit right in. Don't be shy to post in those threads. We're all happy to have you here


Thank you Elegant-one! I️ have read a lot of your post!  They have been helpful .
Sorry for the very late response??????
Drfrankie


----------



## Drfrankie (Nov 21, 2017)

alicia_rose said:


> I've been a lurker too - glad I'm not the only one haha!
> 
> I've only ever tried Chanel lipstick and perfume. I have been lusting over Dior foundation, have you tried any?


Hello Alicia-Rose,
I haven’t tried Dior foundation yet. The ladies here are a great wealth of information. Please post in the Dior section.i am sure you’ll get a response!

Glad to know I’m not the only New addition??????


----------



## alicia_rose (Nov 29, 2017)

Drfrankie said:


> Hello Alicia-Rose,
> I haven’t tried Dior foundation yet. The ladies here are a great wealth of information. Please post in the Dior section.i am sure you’ll get a response!
> 
> Glad to know I’m not the only New addition������



Thank you xxx


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------

